

Adobe Launches CSS Regions Prototype - rasebo
http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/cssregions/

======
splatcollision
Dear Adobe: Please stop trying to make the web into print.

Serious Comment: This is a custom WebKit build and they are apparently
proposing a spec to add "Regions" to CSS, which seems a rather vaguely defined
effort to bring print type layout conventions to CSS. Flowing content from one
box to another seems like it would be user-hostile to the usual goal of
reading articles. I seriously can't think of a good reason why this is needed,
anybody have any ideas?

~~~
blue1
I think that with large screens becoming more available, it is not a bad idea
to provide a way to create text layouts that go beyond the single column of
text (making text lines longer hurts legibility).

We already have CSS3 text columns, but this proposal seems more general.

~~~
masklinn
> We already have CSS3 text columns

Aka Multi Column[0]

And Grid Positioning[1] and Template Layout[2] and Flexible Box Layout[3]

[0] <http://www.w3.org/TR/css3-multicol/>

[1] <http://www.w3.org/TR/css3-grid/>

[2] <http://www.w3.org/TR/2010/WD-css3-layout-20100429/>

[3] <http://www.w3.org/TR/css3-flexbox/>

~~~
blue1
nice. But I fear we will still be doing float-based layouts in a long, long
time.

~~~
rimantas
long, long time is well defined: IE7 being still relevant. (IE8 has support
for display: table-* properties, so it gets much easier).

------
Flavius
Access denied based on IP? Come on Adobe, are you bloody serious?

~~~
dave1010uk
Does .nyud.net work for you?
<http://labs.adobe.com.nyud.net/technologies/cssregions/> If not, here's
Bing's cache:
[http://cc.bingj.com/cache.aspx?q=CSS+Regions+prototype&d...](http://cc.bingj.com/cache.aspx?q=CSS+Regions+prototype&d=481916289438&mkt=en-
GB&setlang=en-GB&w=9b2e842e,8b5c500d) (Google seem to have removed their cache
links from SERPs).

Edit: was the page blocked or just the download?

------
isani
This seems like an interesting idea, but the samples provided by Adobe are
frankly terrible. The text just cuts off at an arbitrary point when the
regions run out of room.

I have no idea how you would use this to lay out articles of varying length on
multiple screen sizes – unless you use JavaScript to dynamically generate
regions. And if you do, the whole point of doing this through CSS is pretty
much lost.

------
ortatherox
You can try this yourself, it looks pretty good to me. The webkit guys seem
pretty impressed.

<https://twitter.com/beverloo/status/67946771208343552>

------
AlexCP
I got an Access denied message.

